# Gracie the Pit Bull



## sarallyn (Mar 3, 2008)

I just happened to take my little cybershot with me and decided to take a few pictures of Gracie, my American Pit Bull Terrier--


"mommy, can we pleeease go outside?? there's fresh snow!"








"yay!"

















"alright, let's head inside! it's too cold!"







"thanks for taking me outside! time for a nap!"


----------



## TCimages (Mar 3, 2008)

these are great shots sara! I love the one jumping.  That's some collar


----------



## Spidy (Mar 3, 2008)

She lookes like she was having a lot of fun! What a pretty dog. Great colors to photograph too!!

The jump shot looks the best, nice capture. Is the collar a fashion statement, or is she planning on growing into it?


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 3, 2008)

thanks!



Spidy said:


> Is the collar a fashion statement, or is she planning on growing into it?



a lot of bulldogs (APBTs, amstaffs, staffordshire bulls terriers, eng./american bulldogs) and working dogs go for the 1.5/2 inch collar for durability and comfort factors.

basically it's a bulldog thing.


----------



## Spidy (Mar 3, 2008)

sarallyn said:


> thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I have seen little bulldogs with thick collars before, and Masitiffs would make a collar like that look little! But, I hear what your saying ... cool. He's a stylin' dog :mrgreen:

I love this photo of your dog, so thought I would sharpen it a little. I hope you don't mind, it says it's ok to do that .. so here is my take on this one .... I think it makes her pop a little bit.


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 4, 2008)

Spidy said:


> I love this photo of your dog, so thought I would sharpen it a little. I hope you don't mind, it says it's ok to do that .. so here is my take on this one .... I think it makes her pop a little bit.




thanks a lot! that looks awesome!
I always try to sharpen my photos in photoshop, but it never does anything... I need to really work on my photoshop skills.


----------



## RKW3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice shots & commentary! Awesome dog too.


----------



## sarallyn (Mar 5, 2008)

thanks


----------

